#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Repetidores de sinal celular e suas potências

## dean

Pessoal estou entrando no ramo de telefonia rural e preciso de algumas dicas se possível e claro!
Tenho um cliente que precisa de sinal sua fazenda. A mesma funciona apenas com telefone rural de mesa. Ele já tem uma torre no alto de um morro a 300m de distância da casa. Essa torre e para receber internet via rádio da cidade. Ao lado da torre com uma antena de 17 dbi tem um sinal de -60dbm. Queria saber se com um repetidor de 70db e uma antena painel direcional de 12db eu consigo jogar o sinal a esta distância(300m). Se poderem me passar também valores por alto de distância ficaria agradecido! Obrigado desde já!

----------


## sphreak

Primeiramente bem vindo! E prepare-se para longos estudos sobre radiofrequência (pois irá precisar)




> Tenho um cliente que precisa de sinal sua fazenda. A mesma funciona apenas com telefone rural de mesa.


Quando você menciona que tem telefone rural de mesa, faz-me crer que tenha alguma coisa de sinal próximo a casa... Entre 10mts a 20mts. Portanto imagino que não seja necessário buscar o sinal a 300mts. 
A não ser que o "instalador" (não sei se daria pra chamar disso) colocou 300mts de cabo... Daí o cara é doido! 

E também a não ser que esteja falando de uma interface rural que vem via cabo telefônico comum.

São vários tipos de soluções disponíveis, que variam dependendo das condições técnicas do local até a capacidade de investimento do cliente.

Quando o cliente diz que precisa de sinal na sua fazenda ele que dizer o que? Um telefone? Sinal para celulares na sua casa? Sinal na fazenda toda? São fatores a serem determinados, pois cada tipo de solução demanda de um investimento elevado por parte do cliente, bem como um planejamento muito bem feito da nossa parte para que não haja problemas depois.

Tendo dito isso...

Vamos falar de frequência da operadora X repetidores: 

Tenha em mente que a primeiríssima coisa a ser feita é determinar exatamente em qual frequência a operadora desejada está chegando no local de instalação dos equipamentos, pois invariavelmente você irá adquirir e instalar antenas e repetidores nessa exata frequência. Isso pode ser determinado pelo UARFCN da operadora (conforme vamos conversando eu posso ensinar como achar). 
Em caso de operadoras operando em múltiplas frequências (geralmente opera-se 2G em 900mhz e 1800mhz e 3G em 850mhz e 2100mhz) vamos optar sempre pela menor frequência disponível, tendo em vista que quando menor a frequência de RF melhor a propagação (por isso a importância em se determinar a frequência presente no local).

Pronto... determinamos a frequência e agora vamos a escolha do repetidor necessário para atender o cliente. 
A primeira coisa que temos que ver é a amplitude do local onde será necessário fornecer sinal. Não adianta nada instalar um repetidor Aquário modelo mini, que tem ganho de 60dB e potência de 10dBm que atende um ambiente como um pequeno escritório de cerca de 40m² e instalá-lo em um ambiente de 500m² que a dor de cabeça será certa. Assim como o repetidor maior da Aquário que tem ganho de 70dB e potência de 20dBm não dá pra muita coisa (além de ter um preço abusivo ao meu ver). 

Então amigo... a lista de detalhes é demasiado grande... isso que ainda não falei sobre altura de isolamento entre antenas. Realimentação de RF, tipos de cabos X comprimento, importância do sinal externo, entre outras coisas.

Veja aí direitinho o que pretende. Onde está o sinal externo e vamos conversando!

Abraço!

----------


## dean

Agradeço muito mesmo! Fiquei muito feliz quando encontrei essa página de vcs na internet!
Então vamos lá!
Eles possuem o telefone rural de mesa, mais estão querendo poder usar seus telefones normalmente! Sem precisar ficar ligados a antenas. 
Ele contratou um serviço de internet via rádio de um fornecedor na cidade próxima. Nesse ponto onde eu disse que ele possui um torre ( uns 8 metros) fica ponto a ponto com a cidade. Então o sinal e excelente! 
Sobre o instalador sou eu mesmo. Como eu disse no início do poste, estou entrando agora nessa área e tenho várias dúvidas ainda. Kkkkk 
Lá em baixo na fazenda onde se encontram os telefones de mesa, ele possui um sinal relativamente baixo( -90dbm). 
Eu pensei em aproveitar essa torre que ele já usa para sua internet via rádio ( não é via cabo e sim sistema ponto a ponto) e instalar o repetidor lá no alto. Como lá já possui a torre, sistema de aterramento com DPS , no break... E tem uma visada muito boa para sua fazenda. Pensei em instalar o repetidor lá no alto e com isso conseguir cobrir toda a área de sua fazenda! Sobre a frequência, já medi o sinal. E para duas operadoras! As duas em 900mhz. Pensei em usar um repetidor de 70db e um painel de 12db. Meu medo é de não conseguir jogar o sinal a essa distância ( 300m).
Amigos como eu disse sou meio leigo nesse assunto! Estou começando nessa área agora é peço desculpas se falei algo errado! E obrigado por sua resposta amigo!

Enviado via XT1069 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

Entendi amigo. A intenção é tentar distribuir sinal para toda a área. Neste caso prepare-se pois o investimento $$$ é relativamente alto e depende de alguma técnica.

O que você precisa aí é de um repetidor de alto ganho e com uma saída de potência razoável. Por enquanto não se atenha ao ganho do repetidor, ele é importante mas como a finalidade é ampliar o sinal em uma grande área, há a necessidade de um repetidor que consiga "empurrar" esse sinal mais longe, ou seja, que tenha um potência de transmissão maior.

Vamos a alguns detalhes:

1º - Quanto maior a área, mais potente deverá ser o repetidor
2º - Quanto mais potente o repetidor, maior deverá ser o isolamento entre antena receptora/repetidor/antena doadora
3º - Utilizar equipamentos adequados (isso sai $$)

Então quais equipamentos *eu utilizaria:*

1 repetidor 900mhz 2watts (R$ 2000,00 no ML) Não é essas porcarias da Aquário é da BIT... Percebeu que não mencionei o ganho??? Esse repetidor tem um ganho de 80dB... mas o que precisamos é a potência de saída. O ganho do repetidor tem mais a ver com a capacidade de amplificar o sinal de entrada... Quanto menor o ganho do repetidor, melhor terá de ser o sinal de entrada!
2 cabos RGC213 15mts cada (R$ 180,00 cada no ML)
1 antena Yagi 20dBi Aquario CF 920 ( R$ 160,00 no ML)
1 divisor NxN femea 
2 cabos RGC213 2mts (R$ 50,00 cada no ML)
2 antenas Yagi 14dBi Aquario CF 814 ( R$ 60,00 cada no ML) Pra usar no lugar de painel... esses painéis de 8dBi e 12 dBi achados por aí (Telefaiver) é porcaria...

Nessa brincadeira a conta está em quase 3 pila sem tua mão de obra... E sem alguns detalhes como, caixa hermética, instalação elétrica, etc



Esse modelo do desenho (sou péssimo no paint  :Pcguru: ) é um esquema muitíssimo básico do que eu faria. Mas isso aí tem ajustes finos, instalação de antena doadora em polarização horizontal para melhorar a isolação. Se fosse só na casa por exemplo não daria 1/3 do trabalho que um projeto desse porte dá.

----------


## dean

Cara muito top mesmo! Eu tinha ideia mais ou menos que fosse assim, mais não sabia quais aparelhos certos usarem! Por incrível que pareça eu ia comprar justamente essa antena que vc disse para não comprar( telefaiver 12dbi).
Amigo não sei como te agradecer! Muito obrigado mesmo por me passar explicações tão detalhadas! Que Jesus abençoe vc meu amigo! 

Enviado via XT1069 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## dean

Só mais uma pergunta. Aquelas antenas tipo grelha são boas para transmitir e receber o sinal nesse caso? 

Enviado via XT1069 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## dean

Essa antena que vou usar no lugar do painel tem que ser na frequência de 900mhz neh? Esse modelo cf 814 parece ser 800 a 850mhz

Enviado via XT1069 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

> Só mais uma pergunta. Aquelas antenas tipo grelha são boas para transmitir e receber o sinal nesse caso? 
> 
> Enviado via XT1069 usando UnderLinux App


Em frequência baixa como 900mhz e 850mhz não... tanto que se você observar no site da Aquario, essas antenas tipo grelha estão disponíveis só em frequências mais altas como 2.4ghz (wifi) e 2600mhz (4G). 
Isso tem explicação, quanto menor a frequência, maior o dipolo da antena. Em 900mhz se não me falha a memória, o dipolo tem aproximadamente 16cm... grande pra uma antena tipo grelha.

Com o tempo você vai descobrir que alguns tipos de antenas tem um desempenho melhor que outras em determinada aplicação em RF. Assim como alguns fabricantes são melhores que outros.
Aquario por exemplo é um excelente fabricante de antenas para telefonia, mas peca na linha wireless. Seus repetidores são bons para pequenos ambientes mas não para outdoor. 
Tem muito macete ai... 

Abraço 

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## dean

> Em frequência baixa como 900mhz e 850mhz não... tanto que se você observar no site da Aquario, essas antenas tipo grelha estão disponíveis só em frequências mais altas como 2.4ghz (wifi) e 2600mhz (4G). 
> Isso tem explicação, quanto menor a frequência, maior o dipolo da antena. Em 900mhz se não me falha a memória, o dipolo tem aproximadamente 16cm... grande pra uma antena tipo grelha.
> 
> Com o tempo você vai descobrir que alguns tipos de antenas tem um desempenho melhor que outras em determinada aplicação em RF. Assim como alguns fabricantes são melhores que outros.
> Aquario por exemplo é um excelente fabricante de antenas para telefonia, mas peca na linha wireless. Seus repetidores são bons para pequenos ambientes mas não para outdoor. 
> Tem muito macete ai... 
> 
> Abraço 
> 
> Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App


Blz meu amigo! Muito obrigado pela resposta rápida!

Enviado via XT1069 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## chicao48

> Entendi amigo. A intenção é tentar distribuir sinal para toda a área. Neste caso prepare-se pois o investimento $$$ é relativamente alto e depende de alguma técnica.
> 
> O que você precisa aí é de um repetidor de alto ganho e com uma saída de potência razoável. Por enquanto não se atenha ao ganho do repetidor, ele é importante mas como a finalidade é ampliar o sinal em uma grande área, há a necessidade de um repetidor que consiga "empurrar" esse sinal mais longe, ou seja, que tenha um potência de transmissão maior.
> 
> Vamos a alguns detalhes:
> 
> 1º - Quanto maior a área, mais potente deverá ser o repetidor
> 2º - Quanto mais potente o repetidor, maior deverá ser o isolamento entre antena receptora/repetidor/antena doadora
> 3º - Utilizar equipamentos adequados (isso sai $$)
> ...


Olá amigo!

Qual será o alcance de sinal de um repetidor de celular de 1watt, em linha
reta? por que 80db se refere a 1watt?

----------


## sphreak

Essa é uma média aproximada se o sinal de entrada estiver bom. Se estiver fraco não dá 1watt. 

Em tese um repetidor desses, com antena interna tipo cogumelo, envia sinal a uns 40mts sem barreiras. Se tiver paredes não da isso.

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rzvolpe

Bom dia amigos.
Qual repetidor de 850 Mhz vocês me aconcelham comprar para obter sinal somente dentro da residência rural?

----------


## sphreak

> Bom dia amigos.
> Qual repetidor de 850 Mhz vocês me aconselham comprar para obter sinal somente dentro da residência rural?


Barato: Qualquer repetidor 850mhz do ML (contanto que não seja amarelo... Os amarelos são de um fabricante porco chinês. Muito ruim. Lintratek é bom)

Homologado meia boca: RP890 Aquario
Homologado bom: BitEletronics 850mhz 70dB

----------


## rzvolpe

Pode ser este então né, estava com medo da origem.
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...na-interna-_JM

----------


## sphreak

> Pode ser este então né, estava com medo da origem.
> https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...na-interna-_JM


Esse é um dos que funciona bem. Entretanto eu investiria em algo de qualidade um pouco melhor

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...e-d4b37e67cecd

Esse modelo é bom, mas a potência dele é um pouco menor que o que você postou acima

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...e-d4b37e67cecd

Esse modelo é dos melhores. Tem vários no Mercado Livre (ignore o que está escrito na etiqueta azul. O fabricante chinês é um só. O que vale é a "cara" dele). Já tive alguns com ótimos resultados. 

Fuja do modelo amarelo como o diabo foge da cruz. É lixo 

Tipo esse aqui>>>>> https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...e-d4b37e67cecd


Se você observar esses links do ML, ambos, o repetidor bom e o ruim tem uma etiqueta "REPECEL". Mesmo vendedor mas fabricantes diferentes.

Outro modelo que cumpre o que promete é esse: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...e-d4b37e67cecd

Inclusive, internamente ele é idêntico ao que você postou.

Entretanto ele é meio "chato" com redes 3G da TIM e com celulares do tipo Iphone (que tem o hábito de ficar sem sinal). Para Iphone eu recomendo o segundo modelo do ML (o meio rosado). Isso porque Iphones só funcionam em repetidores que tem controle de sinal automático, que só o modelo do segundo link tem ou os homologados "nacionais" (que também são chineses)

----------


## rzvolpe

Obrigado pelas dicas, mas fiquei na dúvida, o melhor é Lintratek ou Repcel?
O Repcel com faixa azul não é bom?


Pesquisando por repetidores encontrei este camarada aqui no YouTube


Ele monta, porém não posta o equipamento funcionando.
O que acha?
Boa noite a todos.

----------


## sphreak

> Obrigado pelas dicas, mas fiquei na dúvida, o melhor é Lintratek ou Repcel?
> O Repcel com faixa azul não é bom?
> 
> 
> Pesquisando por repetidores encontrei este camarada aqui no YouTube
> 
> 
> Ele monta, porém não posta o equipamento funcionando.
> O que acha?
> Boa noite a todos.


Lintratek é um fabricante chinês de excelente qualidade. Qualquer repetidor dessa marca é muito bom.

REPECEL é um vendedor chinês que manda etiquetar vários fabricantes com o nome dele. Por isso ignore o que tá escrito na etiqueta/carcaça.

Em quesito de fabricante chinês, eu vou pela cara. Mas isso porque já comprei diversos e após muito bater cabeça, descobri que cada fabricante tem um modelo de carcaça de repetidor. Que na hora de comprar na internet dá pra diferenciar. 

O chinês de melhor qualidade que já comprei até hoje foi esse:



E o mais bomba foi esse:




Quanto a esses projetos caseiros fuja. É bom pra quem quer aprender eletrônica mas não vale nada pra uso real. Digo isso porque um repetidor efetivo tem que trabalhar com frequencias diferentes de uplink (celular para torre) e downlink (torre para o celular). E precisam de uma isolação de sinal interna (para evitar realimentação no circuito) que esse repetidor caseiro não chega nem perto de ter.

Uma dica importante: Projete bem seu sistema e principalmente não leve em consideração nenhuma os kits que podem vir junto com esses repetidores comprados pela internet. Isso porque você tem que projetar o local de instalação do equipamento. Projetar a isolação de antenas interna e externa, para fazer o sistema funcionar (se não isolar corretamente o sistema realimenta e desativa). Apontamento em uma antena externa na frequência exata de 850mhz (só as Aquário modelo CF-817 e CF-820 tem). Geralmente essas antenas que vem em kits são multibanda ou genéricas.

----------


## rzvolpe

Muito grato pelas dicas, agora é mãos a obra.
Finalizando eu posto aqui.

----------


## A1910

Prezado @*sphreak*,

Estou seguindo o seu projeto, muito obrigado. Mas comprei um repetidor de 3w e não de 2w: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...2-3790fd8117e4 (não sei se é bom, mas estava em promoção, agora aumentou muito). Também pretendo enterrar os cabos como vocês sugeriu em outro post.

Estou em dúvida entre usar as duas yagi ou essa antena log-periódica: https://www.bitelectronics.com.br/te...-1710-2600-mhz . Pois o custo mais o frete das duas Yagi mais cabos, divisor e conectores será o mesmo de comprar uma antena dessa. Inicialmente estava pensando em usar apenas uma Yagi 14dBi Aquario CF 814 para fazer os testes, depois comprar a segunda se necessário, quando encontrei essa log periódica da bit electronics e fiz as contas de quanto ia gastar. Até pensei que as duas Yagi me dariam mais flexibilidade nos ajustes, mas estou na dúvida.

Se tiver alguma outra opção agradeço sugestões. Pretendo cobrir uma área de 100m X 100m que estará a 400 metros de distância horizontal da antena Cliente e abaixo dela cerca de 80 m (é um buraco entre vários morros que não pega sinal nenhum, mas no alto de um dos morros consigo 80db).

A antena cliente, seguindo o seu projeto, estará a 30 metros de distância horizontal e a 10 metros de desnível de altura abaixo da antena doadora, com o repetidor a 15 metros de distância horizontal e cerca de 5m de desnível de altura de ambos – usarei a inclinação do morro para obter essa diferença com a antena doadora no topo. Para instalar as antenas vou usar um mourão de cerca de madeira de 2 metros e aproveitar a inclinação do terreno (posso fazer isso?).

Agradeço muito a sua ajuda e de outros colegas que puderem opinar.






> Entendi amigo. A intenção é tentar distribuir sinal para toda a área. Neste caso prepare-se pois o investimento $$$ é relativamente alto e depende de alguma técnica.
> 
> O que você precisa aí é de um repetidor de alto ganho e com uma saída de potência razoável. Por enquanto não se atenha ao ganho do repetidor, ele é importante mas como a finalidade é ampliar o sinal em uma grande área, há a necessidade de um repetidor que consiga "empurrar" esse sinal mais longe, ou seja, que tenha um potência de transmissão maior.
> 
> Vamos a alguns detalhes:
> 
> 1º - Quanto maior a área, mais potente deverá ser o repetidor
> 2º - Quanto mais potente o repetidor, maior deverá ser o isolamento entre antena receptora/repetidor/antena doadora
> 3º - Utilizar equipamentos adequados (isso sai $$)
> ...

----------

